# Losing power on a steep hill



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a '76 or so Simplicity 828 with a Tecumseh motor. It runs great on flat ground and downhill, but going up hill (very steep) it seems like it's starved for fuel. This is a paddle wheel impeller model so the engine is turned 90 degrees from normal. I'm thinking that my float bowl isn't doing it's job (new carb btw). I was thinking about moving my carb primer to the control plate so I can give it a juice every once and a while. Anyone have this same problem? Would my idea work? Thanks in advance.
Alfred


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Did the problem start after new carb?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

I never ran it on the old carb. I bought the machine used and the carb was totally hosed. I did go cheapo on the replacement though. Maybe my problem?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you have some pics of the machine? I just redid a Craftsman blower with a Tec 11hp and it had the fuel pickup at the front of the tank???. Any tilt "uphill" would require the carb bowl to be the fuel supply if the tank was less than half full:biggrin: Extended running at that attitude would make the system run dry.


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

i don't have any pics, and can't get any right now because night. It does it on a full tank anyhow so I don't think that's the problem
alfred


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I buy no name ebay carbs all the time, no problems with them. My first thought... like mentioned already, gas tank pickup. Or the angle may keep the float in carb from opening the needle.


-efisher-


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

I would think with a full tank of gas, if anything I would get better fuel flow up hill because of gravity. That's pretty much what i was thinking fisher. Some sort of internal friction keeping the bowl from filling (float or needle). What about the idea with the primer like I said in the initial post?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

It's a temporary fix at best I guess. Maybe adjusting the float if possible where the needle attaches may let the needle open. I'm not sure if plastic floats can be adjusted...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

New Carbs are not always perfect. I've had issues with float needle seats on new carbs before. 

I would remove the bowl and apply pressure to the float to try to seat the needle better into its seat. Do this a couple times. Then use a 7/32 drill bit to set the float height. 

5 minutes of your time, if it doesn't help then you've ruled one possibility out.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you know that it's getting leaner? Could it be getting overly rich? Can you hear or test for the difference? Applying the choke would be worse for a rich condition, better for a lean condition.

If it IS too rich, I don't know of a solution other than to slightly lower the float height.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

The needle not un-seating would be more the issue no? Not letting gas into carb?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You mentioned the engine is mounted sideways, so I guess that means the gas tank is at the back, and the carb at the front? If that's the case, I guess that going up hill, there's no fuel flowing due to gravity. Park it on the worst part of the hill and use a level to see if the carb fuel hose is higher than the fuel outlet of the gas tank.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If it's similar to this one:








Maybe inspect the gas cap, see if it's venting. Perhaps fuel is tilted so far back it's blocking the cap and not allowing venting??


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmm, jtclay's photo kinda shoots my theory in the foot...:icon_scratch:


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

JT, it's just like that one. Your solution makes a ton of sense too especially since squirrels have totally gnarled up my my gas cap (why do they do that anyway). I'll make up some kind of snorkel-vent-thing for the tank and see how it goes next time it snows. Wish me luck.....Thanks!
Alfred


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Might want to test before snow. Wink wink


-efisher-


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

alfredk said:


> JT, it's just like that one. Your solution makes a ton of sense too especially since squirrels have totally gnarled up my my gas cap (why do they do that anyway). I'll make up some kind of snorkel-vent-thing for the tank and see how it goes next time it snows. Wish me luck.....Thanks!
> Alfred


Before making a snorkel, test the machine on the hill with the gas cap off or loose. If that's the problem, then get creative.


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

Where's your sense of adventure? I'm not planning on doing anything totally rash, just a hole in the top of the tank, and a nylon barb fitting with a length of fuel line. Planning on ditching the plastic tank for a metal one this spring anyway because it's 40 years old and plastic. That is, unless old uv damaged plastic tech fuel tanks are worth something on ebay......prolly not.


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

OK, it's worth $40 on ebay, I'll try it with the cap off.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

A 1/16 inch hole in the cap would work too.


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

Sorry that i'm replying so much to myself here but I think the easiest test would be to run/drain the fuel tank down and then do the hill with the cap loose. If it's a venting problem then it should run fine. I also know it's running a bit rich by spark plug inspection but I won't change that before doing the test because science. I'll get some photos of the hill and the machine too. It's a pretty gnarly hill.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If the hill is that steep, I would be worrying about oil splash as well. If it all sloshes to one side of the engine on the slope, might not be getting too much splash on the downhill run


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I just had a brainstorm, (or brainfart depending on your perspective). If this hill is that steep, instead of blowing the snow, get yourself a Jeep with a 3" recoilless rifle on the back, wait for the show to build up a bit, and use the gun to create an avalanche! 

That way, you won't have to change the gas cap. :images:


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

With my luck the jeep would have the same fuel problem. And, come on man, think of the cute little bunnies scurrying around in the snow! If I shot them with a three inch shell I'd never be able to butcher them.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

alfredk said:


> With my luck the jeep would have the same fuel problem. And, come on man, think of the cute little bunnies scurrying around in the snow! If I shot them with a three inch shell I'd never be able to butcher them.


.......when i picture cute lil bunnies on a steep snowy hill.......i dont think about butchering them ! :tongue:


----------



## alfredk (Jan 17, 2017)

You have to admit they're tasty though.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

ROFL......i was more thinking about buying them a drink back at the ski lodge.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

nwcove said:


> ROFL......i was more thinking about buying them a drink back at the ski lodge.


Well yes, that comes first


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

alfredk said:


> With my luck the jeep would have the same fuel problem. And, come on man, think of the cute little bunnies scurrying around in the snow! If I shot them with a three inch shell I'd never be able to butcher them.


AH but the jeep has a pressurized fuel system and an oil pump. And you never mentioned bunnies being mixed into the equation....


----------

